
Information Architecture – The Secret Cheat Code for Developers Learning Design - taphangum
https://simpleprogrammer.com/information-architecture-developers-learning-design/
======
luminadiffusion
Fascinating read! I’ve been engineering software for a decade and I have come
to some of these concepts intuitively, but did not know such a field existed.
Thanks!

~~~
taphangum
Very glad you enjoyed the post! Thank you too!

